# Hyperthyroidism linked to increased risk of hospitalization for heart and blood-vesse



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Hyperthyroidism linked to increased risk of hospitalization for heart and blood-vessel disease.

http://medicalxpress.com/news/2012-06-hyperthyroidism-linked-hospitalization-heart-blood-vessel.html


----------

